# Toolbox Knaack or Greenlee



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I am in the market for a new truck mount toolbox. I'm considering a Greenlee or Knaack. The greenlee is cheaper and can easily be picked up at Home Depot. Anyone know if the Greenlees are as secure or good as Knaack?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Getting at the locks on a Greenlee sucks, and if it is a larger box you need two of them, you can get a Knaack that uses one easy to access lock.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

What is wrong with these??????

http://deltajobox.com/SlopeLidChest/index.html










http://www.badgerladder.com/DBimages/large/181.jpg


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

Those job box ones are a pain in the ass with the key as well. But it's easy to drill the locks out if you forget you key.


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

In my experience from selling Knaack in the 90's, every single customer loved them. Out of all the lines I miss rep'n for, that is probably the biggest.

JJ


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

We've got both. I feel the Knaack are more solid secure and easy to use. They are pretty old and rusty and still work great. Greenlee are prettier


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

Ive use the same knack boxes since1982 i have 4 of them . They have been sitting in the rain for almost 30 years and they all still work. My wife made me give up 2 of them a few years ago because she thought i did not use them all . (she called the scrap man ) Then she made me paint 2 of them to match the trucks .


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Ridgid makes one like the Knaack. I had a green lee and the ridgid, I sold the greenlee and like the ridgid a little better.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone know of the rigid is good as knaack? I ask because I am getting quoted $450 delivered for a Knaack Jobmaster 36 but getting something similiar delivered/pickedup at the home depot from Greenlee and Knaack only sets me back $300.


----------



## d-rez (May 16, 2007)

I own six 60" Greenlee boxes. One truck mounted, three on job sites, and two mounted on my welding trailer. I love them. The OP said it was to be truck mounted, and I highly suggest cutting off the feet, to lower the profile in the bed. I also welded a chain to mine, so I can lock up ladders and compressors if I need. -Chris


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for all feedback on the boxes. I'll give the greenlee or rigid


----------



## richard123 (Oct 13, 2008)

Rigid are really good, solid storage.


----------



## valleyman (Dec 18, 2007)

For those looking to buy, check out Craigs List.
From my experience 48" and 60" are easy to find.
You may have to search for a couple of weeks to find 42" and under.
I got a 36" for $50 and a 48" for $100.


----------



## RobertF (Jan 20, 2006)

valleyman said:


> For those looking to buy, check out Craigs List.
> From my experience 48" and 60" are easy to find.
> You may have to search for a couple of weeks to find 42" and under.
> I got a 36" for $50 and a 48" for $100.


Ditto that one, both are mine are from Craigslist and were bought for well under retail.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

for truck mounted, I would recommend a box that is meant to be truck mounted, not a job box that is meant to sit out on the job site. Weather Guard has some really good stuff.


----------

